# Used parts in Los Angeles



## funbooker (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a junk yard that specializes in old American cars that might have things for my '69 GTO restoration. 

Right off the bat I know I need a radiator, gas tank and alternator. There will be more but it would be nice if I could get some of this stuff decent used before I start buying new parts.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

None of those are hard to find on Craigslist, not nigh demand parts unless you want specific numbers matching parts. The gas tank... well I would go new on that you get a used one who knows what you're getting into. 

But heck I have 2 alternators and a radiator just laying around as I am replacing mine with new, they should be easy for you to find.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

actually all gas tanks in CA are to be removed from yards as part of EPA.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Go to Frank's Pontiacs - its not far and they will have likely everything you need.


----------

